# What questions do you have for Columbia University Film School admissions department?



## Alexa P.

FilmSchool.org is excited to announce our interview with Columbia University School of the Arts!

Columbia is among the top-ranked film schools in the United States and the world. In 2022, _The Hollywood Reporter _named Columbia SOA no. 7 on its annual list of the 25 best American film schools. Columbia offers several highly regarded master's programs, including its newly instated Writing for Film & Television program. You can also learn more about Columbia SOA in FilmSchool.org's how to apply guide: 














 Columbia University: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as a Columbia Film Student


					At Columbia University School of the Arts, film is approached as storytelling in motion. Filmmakers learn future-forward visual and narrative filmmaking techniques while mastering the technicalities and business aspects of the industry. In 2022, FilmSchool.org ranked Columbia University among...
				


Alexa P.
Sep 15, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School






This interview is a can't-miss opportunity for aspiring graduate students, in particular, to ask questions about Columbia. Here are a few questions I plan to ask:

1. This year, Columbia unveiled an exciting new graduate program: Writing for Film & Television. What unique courses does the program offer for aspiring screenwriters?  Do you welcome experimental and unconventional storytellers in the application process, or should applicants follow a more conventional three-act structure?

2. Give us an overview of your remaining programs: Screenwriting & Directing and Creative Producing. How many students apply to each program per application cycle vs. the number (or %) of students admitted?

3. How can an aspiring Columbia SOA student construct a stellar portfolio? And what are common mistakes people make on the portfolio section?

Please aim to submit all questions between *Thursday, 1/12 and Sunday, 1/15.* Thank you!


----------

